# WORST THING YOU'VE DONE (Kayak based)



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

The worst thing ive done is leaving the EVO fish hatch done up super tight.........6 weeks later open it to find ive left pilchards inside!  ....felt light headed I tell ya! :lol:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahahah pretty bad I know....everynow and then I concentrate on bowhunting and neglectthe yak.....pretty bad form I know


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

freezers are full...deer, goats, rabbits, mulloway, snapper, salmon, sheep....phew 

Once there is a bit of room we will head back out for 3 days and get another 160 litres of goat legs and back straps Salti :twisted:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## systemtester (May 11, 2013)

1. Scratched my car. F#@k!
2. (This is an Almost) thinking I could get out the mouth of the Maroochy River on a pretty quick outgoing tide, "Wow those Jetskis are getting some height off the breakers" I thought. Turned it round once I got up close. That would have been stoopid. (That weekend not so long ago when you guys launched off Pt Arkwright CAV)


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Well i suppose it depends on what you call worst. I took a dump down the mirage drive hole once. At the time it was the best thing i'd ever done. You can't do that in a stealth.


I don't believe you ....Photo please...............


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

bungy said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Well i suppose it depends on what you call worst. I took a dump down the mirage drive hole once. At the time it was the best thing i'd ever done. You can't do that in a stealth.
> ...


NO! Please?


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Stealthy, your avatar cracks me up every time I see it. One of the best movies ever made.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

nezevic said:


> Well i suppose it depends on what you call worst. I took a dump down the mirage drive hole once. At the time it was the best thing i'd ever done. You can't do that in a stealth.


But you can crap in the hatch, you cant do that on a hobie.. oh wait.

Worst thing ive ever done kayak based is not leashing my rod when I had a leash, getting tipped over and loosing said rod by a fish, subsequently loosing my aerial off my vhf radio which then filled with water and also loosing a scotty rod holder in the process (5 mins into the day)


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

nezevic said:


> Well i suppose it depends on what you call worst. I took a dump down the mirage drive hole once. At the time it was the best thing i'd ever done. You can't do that in a stealth.


I can relate..... I was anchored up off the northern end of snipe island.... fishing..... and had a sudden attack of you need to poop right now...... and was perplexed...... down came the pants, bum in the mirage hole..... the purge occurred.... and I was expecting a horrendous task of clearing it before putting the drive back in..... but luckily it comes with a self flush... and the venturi effect of the water rushing past cleaned it all out! booooom chalk one up for the mirage drive! A fully functional toilet!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Many years ago I launched into some into some swell and seas that I should have known better.

We had travelled up to this spot Friday arvo after work, and there was a bit of a bet on.
Two blokes in a tinny Versus me in the 'yak, all in good spirit.

Probably after too many beers around the campfire we hit the sack for an early morning start.
Was a pretty tough launch at sun up, I was fishing out of an Australis Squid at the time.
I got out, the 14ish foot tinny did not, was very lumpy so I headed back in.
Paddling against the rip coming back I was about half way When I heard white water behind me.
I bailed stage left & hung on to my paddle leash, (Everything was stowed or leashed), Paddle Leash broke.

Probably 100mtrs from shore & trying to body surf in a PFD & with a paddle in my spare hand.
Yak was gone for a while then I saw it about 50mtrs up the beach.

My tinny mates grabbed it and dragged it to shore, it got there well before me.
One hatch had popped open and I lost some gear, and had to service some reels.

The hardest was swimming the last 100ish mtrs in white water with a PFD.
Without the beers the night before I would might have rated myself without the PFD, but the paddle was a huge pain.
I ended up throwing it forward & swimming up to it, & doing it again.
You cannot body surf in a PFD.

But fuck I was glad I had one on.

Should have had more beers at the campfire & slept in.

PS, this was along time ago, and some measurements may or may not be as stated.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yakkamat said:


> Stealthy, your avatar cracks me up every time I see it. One of the best movies ever made.


Hahahaha
But seriously...dont go full...


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

I got blown off Cape Byron mid winter wearing only a flano and boardies in 30 knot westerlies. Next stop NZ. I had come off 5 times in chop and was hyperthermic.

A dive boat picked me up.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

nezevic said:


> Well i suppose it depends on what you call worst. I took a dump down the mirage drive hole once. At the time it was the best thing i'd ever done. You can't do that in a stealth.


I beg to differ mate  it easy on stealth , place your bait bucket with water in and lives if you like .... In the centre hatch , straddle the yak and it's like a short drop , splash and all , empty bucket get fresh lives


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahhaahahah
I urinate a few times a session but only once needed a number 2......went to shore and took a big crap....came back all good...


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Stealthfisha said:


> Hahahahhaahahah
> I urinate a few times a session but only once needed a number 2......went to shore and took a big crap....came back all good...


Replay, but it was Scarborough Beach, SE Qld. I was about to explode (no chance of making the toilets), but there was the odd swimmer in the water in close. So I stopped about 100 metres out (3m depth). The tide was ebbing north, and because of the reef at the northern end of the beach, the water on the ebb goes out 200 metres around this reef and further north where there are no swimmers.

So I slipped over the side just in the nick of time, and up pops a few floaters a foot or two away. All good, date wash, lycra pants back up and a re entry. and off again for an hour or so. No swimmers were harmed or alarmed. 

On my return some time later I saw the floaters now only 50 metres off the beach, with swimmers still in the water. WTF! That water was supposed to be out near the main reefs by now, 1.5 kms away. Must have been a back eddy that trapped it. :shock:

I can only hope no one encountered them.  ;-)


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Eheheheeh
reminds me of caddy shack.....yummmmmm


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Stealthfisha said:


> Yakkamat said:
> 
> 
> > Stealthy, your avatar cracks me up every time I see it. One of the best movies ever made.
> ...


I only ever go half, but regularly. :shock:


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Yakkamat said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Yakkamat said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------

